# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الفرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل...يجيبك العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحى العثيمين صالح ال الشيخ

## بدرالدين الجزائري

فرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل...يجيبك العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحى 
أحسن الله إليكم، يقول: ما الفرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل؟ 

متقاربان، التشبيه هو التمثيل، والتمثيل هو التشبيه، هناك فرق دقيق بينهما، 
ورد في النصوص أن الله لا مثيل له، فيقال: إن الله لا مثيل له، 
أما الشبيه فقد يكون هناك فرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل، فالله -تعالى- قال:( لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِير ) ولم يقل: لا شبيه له، ولهذا لما قالت الجهمية: إن الله لا يشبه المخلوق بوجه من وجوه الشبه كفرهم الأئمة، 
الإمام أحمد قال: كفرتم. قالوا: كيف كذلك؟ قال: لا بد من إثبات نوع من الشبه، وهو الشبه عند القطع عن الإضافة والتخصيص، حينما يقال مثلا: إثبات لله علم سمع بصر قدرة إرادة، فإذا قطعتها عن الإضافة والاختصاص صار العلم يشمل علم الخالق وعلم المخلوق، قدرة: قدرة الخالق وقدرة المخلوق، يشتركان لكن هذا الاشتراك في الذهن، فإذا أضفت قلت: علم الله، قدرة الله، سمع الله، زال الاشتباه، صار في الخارج، فإذا كان في الذهن صار فيه اشتراك، وإذا كان في الخارج زال الاشتراك. 
ومتى يكون في الذهن؟ إذا قطع عن الإضافة والاختصاص، فإذا قلت: وجود، لفظ وجود هذا يشمل وجود الخالق ووجود المخلوق، علم علم الخالق وعلم المخلوق، لأنك قطعت عن الإضافة والاختصاص، ولكن هذا الاشتراك إنما هو في الذهن، ومن لم يثبت هذا الاشتراك في الذهن هذا أنكر وجود الشيء، فالذي يقول: إن الله لا يشبه المخلوق بوجه من وجوه الشبه معناه أنكر الوجود عند القطع عن الإضافة والاختصاص، وهذا معناه إنكار لوجود الله، وهذا يعتبر فرقا بين التشبيه والتمثيل، فيقال: إن الله -تعالى- لا يماثل المخلوقات بوجه من وجوه التمثيل، لكن لا يقال: إن الله لا يشبه المخلوقات بوجه من الوجوه، لا بد من إثبات وجه، وهذا الوجه يكون في الذهن عند القطع عن الإضافة والاختصاص، لأن من أنكر هذا الوجه معناه أنكر وجوه الشيء، لا بد إثبات نوع من الشبه وهو المشابهة عند القطع عن الإضافة والاختصاص، وهذا إنما يكون في الذهن، لا في الخارج، نعم. 

فضيلة العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحى ( شرح أصول السنة لابن أبي زمنين ) 


محمد بن صالح العثيمين

ما الفرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل في الأسماء والصفات؟

فأجاب بقوله: التشبيه والتمثيل في الأسماء والصفات بينهما فرق، ولهذا ينبغي أن نقول: "من غير تحريف، ولا تعطيل، ولا تكييف، ولا تمثيل"، بدل قول: "من غير تأويل، ولا تعطيل، ولا تكييف، ولا تشبيه".

فالتعبير بالتمثيل أولى لأمور:

أولاً: أنه الموافق للفظ القرآن في قوله تعالى: {ليس كمثله شيء}، {فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال}، ولم يقل: ليس كشبهه شيء ولا قال: فلا تضربوا لله الأشباه.

ثانياً: أن التشبيه صار وصفاً يختلف الناس في فهمه، فعند بعض الناس إثبات الصفات يسمى تشبيهاً، ويسمونه من أثبت صفة لله مشبهاً، فتجد ذلك عند المعتزلة كما يقول: الزمخشري في تفسيره الكشاف: "وقالت المشبهة"، ويقصد أهل السنة والجماعة.

ثالثاً: أن نفي التشبيه على الإطلاق بين صفات الخالق وصفات المخلوق لا يصح، لأنه ما منا من صفتين ثابتتين إلا وبينهما اشتراك في أصل المعنى وهذا الاشتراك نوع من المشابهة: فالعلم مثلاً، للإنسان علم، وللرب سبحانه علم، فاشتركا في أصل المعنى، لكن لا يستويان، أما التمثيل فيصح أن تنفي نفياً مطلقاً.

وأيضاً فلا يقال: من غير تأويل بل من غير تحريف، لأن التأويل في أسماء الله وصفاته ليس منفياً على كل حال، بل ما دل عليه الدليل فهو تأويل ثابت وهو بمعنى التفسير، وإنما المنفي هو التحريف وهو صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره بغير دليل، كما صنع أهل التعطيل الذين اختلفوا فيما نفوا وأثبتوا من أسماء الله وصفاته، فمنهم من أثبت الأسماء وبعض الصفات ونفي أكثر الصفات، ومنهم من أثبت الأسماء ونفي الصفات كلها، ومنهم من نفي الأسماء والصفات كلها، ومنهم من نفي كل إثبات وكل نفي فقال: لا تصف الله بإثبات ولا نفي.

وأهل السنة بريئون من هذا ويثبتون لله تعالى كل ما أثبته لنفسه من الأسماء والصفات.

وكذلك فقد جاء النص بذم التحريف في قوله: {يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه}، ولم يقل: يؤولون، والتزام الألفاظ الشرعية التي جاء بها الكتاب والسنة أولى من إحداث ألفاظ أخرى، لأن ما جاء في الشرع أشد وأقوى.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ 

مجموع فتاوى و رسائل الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين المجلد الأول - باب الأسماء والصفات. 

ذكر الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في شرح العقيدة الواسطية:
*هنا تنبيه : وهو أن التمثيل يختلف عن التشبيه ، التمثيل أن يُجعل الشيءُ مماثلا للشيء في صفة كاملة أو في الصفات كلها ، نقول : محمد مثل خالد إذا كان محمد مثل خالد في جميع الصفات أو في صفة كاملة ، محمد مثل خالد في الكرم يعني يماثله تماما .
أما المشابهة فهي اشتراك في بعض الصفة أو في بعض الصفات .
قال بعض العلماء أو في كل الصفات ، يعني جعلوا التشبيه أوسع من التمثيل .
يعني بعض العلماء جعل التمثيل أوسع من التشبيه .
ولهذا فإن نفي التشبيه ، إذا نُفِي في نصوص العلماء أهل السنة والجماعة فإنما يعنون به التشبيه الذي هو التمثيل .
المماثلة في صفة كاملة أو المماثلة في الصفات .أما التشبيه الذي هو اشتراك في جزء المعنى فإن هذا ليس مرادا لهم لأنهم يثبتون الاشتراك ، فالله جل وعلا له سمع وللمخلوق سمع
وهناك اشتراك في اللفظ وفي جزء المعنى .
فالسمع معناه معروف في اللغة لكن من حيث تعلقه بالمخلوق يختلف عن جهة تعلقه بالخالق .
ولهذا فإننا نقول في الصفات هنا كما قال ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل وإذا قيل من غير تشبيه فإنهم يريدون بالتشبيه التمثيل وهذا مستعمل عند العلماء أنهم ينفون التشبيه ويريدون به التمثيل .اه
فالتشبيه قد يطلق ويراد به المماثلة فنقول المخلوق لايشبه الله في أسماءه وصفاته وأفعاله وقد يراد به المشابهة القاصره أي المشابهة في أصل المعنى أي(أن المخلوق مثلا له سمع والله له سمع وهكذا فهذا لااشكال فيه), والله أعلم.

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين 

وما الفرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل 

والتشبيه والتمثيل) المغالاة في إثبات الصفات بجعلها كصفات الخلق ؛ (فالتمثيل) اعتقاد أنها كصفاتهم من كل وجه (والتشبيه) جعلها شبيهة بها وقريبة منها، فالتمثيل أبلغ

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

*د. عبد العزيز بن محمد العبد اللطيف في شرح العقيدة الطحاوية* *يقول: يسأل عن الفرق بين التمثيل**والتشبيه؟ ويقول: لماذا ذكر التمثيل في القرآن؟ ولم يذكر التشبيه؟**.* *هو على كل كنا نتحدث عنها لكن ما دام جاء السؤال الذي أنا**أعرفه من كلام المحققين من أهل السنة ومنهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله**-:* *أنكم تلاحظون في النصوص التي مرت بنا أن القرآن نفى التمثيل، جاء نفي التمثيل ولم**يأت نفي التشبيه، الآية الكريمة سمعناها**:* *﴿**لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ**شَيْءٌ**﴾، وعلى كلٍ البعض من أهل العلم يرى أن التشبيه والتمثيل بمعنى واحد،**والذي حققه شيخ الإسلام أن الأمر ليس كذلك وأن هناك فرق من جهة اللغة والشرع بين**التمثيل والتشبيه، وعلى كلٍ المتعين علينا أن نلتزم بالعبارات الشرعية الدينية وأن**نقول: أن الله -تعالى- لا شيء مثله؛ ولهذا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- لما**ألف عقيدته الواسطية قال -رحمه الله- قال: «إني عدلت عن لفظ التشبيه إلى لفظ**التمثيل؛ لأن لفظ التمثيل جاء القرآن بنفيه»، دون لفظ التشبيه، فالواجب علينا أن**نلتزم بالعبارات الشرعية الدينية لفظًا ومعنى، هذا أمر**.**الأمر الآخر: أن هناك فرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل: من أهل**العلم من يرى أن التمثيل هو المساواة من كل وجه، والتشبيه من وجوه دون وجوه، هذا**قاله بعضهم- بعض أهل العلم**-.**والذي يهمنا في هذا أن نلتزم بالعبارات الشرعية الدينية**وأن المشابهة يعني يمكن أن تكون بين الخالق والمخلوق فيما يسمى بالقدر المشترك وهذا**لعلنا نتحدث عنه غدًا -إن شاء الله-، فهذا القدر المشترك لابد من إثباته، مثل ما**سمعنا الآن، الله -سبحانه وتعالى- يوصف بالسمع والمخلوق يوصف بالسمع الله -تعالى**-* *قال عن نفسه**:* *﴿**لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ**الْبَصِيرُ**﴾ والمخلوق يسمى سميع بصير، قال -عز وجل**-:* *﴿**هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ حِينٌ مِّنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُن شَيْئًا**مَّذْكُورًا**﴾ ثم قال تعالى ماذا؟ ﴿**إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا**الإِنْسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَّبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا**﴾* *[**الإنسان: 1، 2]، فالمخلوق سميع بصير والله -عز وجل- سميع بصير لكن لا**يلزم من ذلك التمثيل، نعم فيه قدر مشترك نعم أن المخلوق يسمع يعني يدرك المسموعات**والله -سبحانه وتعالى- يسمع كل شيء لكن لا يلزم من ذلك التمثيل، أنت تسمع القريب**لكن ما تسمع البعيد، أما الله -سبحانه وتعالى- فلا يخفى عليه شيء يسمع دبيب النملة**في صخرة سوداء في ظلمة الليل -سبحانه وتعالى- وهذا سيأتي له حديث غدًا -إن شاء**الله**-.*

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

جوابي اخ معترض 

بارك الله فيك والاخت الكريمة هي على خير ان شاء الله 

لكن يجب اخي الكريم بيان التفصيل في استعمال مصطلح التشبيه بين المتقدمين والمتاخرين من اهل السنة 

تركيز الاخت على قولها ان التمثيل والتشبيه سوء كما في تعليقها جواب عنك بارك الله فيك 

المهم انا فقط اريد من الاخت الكريم التدقيق في استعمال كلمة التشبيه بين المتقدمين ( والذين كانوا يطلقونه بمعنى التمثيل)

وبين المتاخرين من اهل السنة الذين يقولون بالفرق بين التشبيه والتمثيل ( لان الاشاعرة اصبحوا يستدلون من

اقول اهل السنة على نفي التشبيه الذي يشمل حتى القدر المشترك )لهذا يجب بيان اصطلاح المتقدم حتى 

لا يبقى للاشعري علينا حجة من كتبنا 

ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت قصدي بارك الله فيك 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1901


عنوان الكتاب: مقالة التشبيه وموقف أهل السنة منها
المؤلف: جابر بن إدريس بن علي أمير
حالة الفهرسة: مفهرس على الأبواب الرئيسية
الناشر: أضواء السلف
سنة النشر: 1422 - 2002
عدد المجلدات: 3
نبذة عن الكتاب: 
الطبعة الأولى
1663 صفحة
21 ميجا

أصل هذا الكتاب رسالة دكتوراة من الجامعة الإسلامية بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى 1421 هـ
الباب الأول : مقالة التشبيه وأنواعها ونشأتها وأسبابها ومصدرها
الباب الثاني : مذهب المشبهة في صفات الله وبيان مقالتهم إن الله جسم وذكر أدلتهم وشبهاتهم وموقف أهل السنة من ذلك
الباب الثالث : براءة أهل السنة من وصمة التشبيه وبيان موقفهم من نصوص الصفات وممن يدعى فيها التشبيه
الباب الرابع : وقوع طوائف أهل البدع المعاصرة في مقالة التشبيه عرض ونقد*

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

للرفع

----------


## بدرالدين الجزائري

موقع (عقيدة السلف الصالح) فيه خلط في موضوع التمثيل والتشبيه و حيدة عن تحقيق ابن تيمية للموضوع 

هل ممكن مراجعة من يشرف عليه

----------

